# Meklē produktu? >  paarsleegshana starp pateereetaajiem

## USkal

Tātad, ja ieslēgts ir patērētājs A, bet, nospiežot slēdzi, vienlaicīgi izslēdzas patērētājs A un ieslēdzas patērētājs B, viss tas pieslēgts 12 V līdzstrāvai.
Būšu pateicīgs, ja pateiksiet kas man nepieciešams, lai varētu to paveikt ar standarta slēdzi, kkāds relejs vai kas?

----------


## AndrisZ

Apraksti sīkāk ko konkrēti jāslēdz. Atkarībā no jaudām u.c. parametriem to risinājumu var būt bezgalīgi daudz.

----------


## juris90

> Tātad, ja ieslēgts ir patērētājs A, bet, nospiežot slēdzi, vienlaicīgi izslēdzas patērētājs A un ieslēdzas patērētājs B, viss tas pieslēgts 12 V līdzstrāvai.
> Būšu pateicīgs, ja pateiksiet kas man nepieciešams, lai varētu to paveikt ar standarta slēdzi, kkāds relejs vai kas?


 divu poziciju sledzis kaut shie: http://www.elfa.lv/ec/8a14b4c/garena-koka-poga-jaudas
ja jadarbina liela jauda vel nepieciešams relejs. var uztaisit pavisam vienkarsi ari izmantojot sledzi ar vienu poziciju un releju, iesledzot sledzi, parslegsies relejs un vienu ierici izslegs citu ieslegs.

----------


## USkal

Domāts ir pārslēgt automašīnas gabarītus uz virzienu raditāju un atpakaļ. Slēdzim jāpaliek *orginal*.
Škiet, ka relejs ir tas kas man vajadzīgs, vai vari pastāstīt sīkāk kas man jāmeklē, ar ko jāreiķinās?

----------


## defs

Jāreķinās,ka apskati vari neiziet,ja pamanīs kaut kadas nestandarta gaismas kombinācijas.

----------


## USkal

Par skati neuztraucos, kad taa pienaaks uzlikshu aizlieneetu lampu komplektu!

----------


## juris90

> Domāts ir pārslēgt automašīnas gabarītus uz virzienu raditāju un atpakaļ. Slēdzim jāpaliek *orginal*.
> Škiet, ka relejs ir tas kas man vajadzīgs, vai vari pastāstīt sīkāk kas man jāmeklē, ar ko jāreiķinās?


 nopērc releju uz 12v kuru iesledzot divi kontakti sasledzas, bet divi taja bridi izsledzas. viss vieno releju pie sava sledza ka peteretaju un talak vieno ko tev vajag. skatie, lai relejs butu vajadzigas jaudas, pat var ar rezervi likt, neka ir tavas jaudigakas lampas kopa.   ::

----------


## USkal

Paldies!
Manis uzskricelētā shēma:
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=ruimvi

(atvainojos par nepareizībām, kā varēju/mācēju tā uzzīmēju, ceru ka sapratīsiet)
Vai šajā shēmā visi lielumi ir pareizi uzrakstīti?
Lūdzu iesakiet konkrētu releju!

----------


## USkal

Lūdzu, kas man buutu jaaņem vēraa, pērkot releju?

----------


## defs

Kā jau Juris ieprieks rakstija-divi pārslēdzošie kontaktu pāri.Tad arī spole uz 12V līdzstravai lai ir un kontakti ,lai iztur nepieciešamo amperāžu.Vislabak vari doties uz šroti,no lietota auto leti būs.

----------


## USkal

Taatad vakar tika nopirkts relejs (kkaads russia pa 1.50 Ls)  un shodien vissu saslēdzu,
viss iet kaa vajag!

Liels paldies visiem,kas palīdzēja!!

----------


## juris90

tam jau forums domats  ::

----------


## USkal

viena probleema atrisināta, uzrodas nākoshā

Problēma - Pieslēdzot diodes(paaraak maza jauda) parasto vietā (normāla jauda 10 w), pagrizienu mirgoshanas intervaals ir pārāk īss,
 un pagriezieni mirgo par aatru.

Jautājums - Kā risināt šo problēmu bez esošā pavarotu releja maiņas??

----------


## andrievs

Visa atbilde ir pašā jautajumā




> ...normāla jauda 10 w...
> ...risināt šo problēmu bez esošā pavarotu releja maiņas...


 Tātad paralēli gaismas diožu ķēdei jāslēdz pretestība, kas nodrošinās kopējo nokurināmo siltumu 10W

----------


## USkal

ko tieshi man sleegt?

Jaudas resistoru vai kko taadu??

----------

